# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Novskoj 21.05. u 18.00 sati

## Storma

*U srijedu 21.5.2014. u 18.00 sati,* u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici Ante Jagar, Trg dr. Franje Tuđmana 4, Novska, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.

 Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve  ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, savjete i upute kako ih  koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda -  platnene pelene Rodina pusa.
 Radionica je besplatna i nije potrebna rezervacija mjesta.

----------

